# What Reptile Should I Get?



## Zakysam (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi. So these are all the reptiles I'm wanting to get throughout my life. Can someone please put them in order from Beginner to Advanced. This is my list:

Ackie Monitor
Brazilian Rainbow Boa
Corn Snake
Electric Gecko
Fire Belly Toads
Fire Salamander
Green Tree Python
Hognose Snake
Horsfield's Tortoise
Leopard Gecko
Mexican Black Kingsnake
Milk Snake
Panther Chameleon
Plated Lizard
Poison Dart Frogs
Red Thai Bamboo Rat Snake
Royal Python
Water Dragon.

Thanks x


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Quick answer ... if you've selected these then you've already looked into their care and should be able to make a first attempt at beginner to advanced. So, we should ask you to number them first really?

There was someone somewhere apparently who got a GTP as their first ever reptile. Based on the fact that if that is your dream reptile and you do the research and make a proper set-up then that can be a first snake. BUT - that is a very extreme example as the GTP used to be (maybe still is?) regarded as the ultimate snake to get once you think you're good enough. 

Next up, I'll have a stab at your list ... I wouldn't get any of them without buying and reading a book on that species first though, and then looking into their care some more, and then finding some reptile shops that have them so you can see their set-up ideas.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

That is a big ask! First off, decide how much space you have for a vivarium, tank or tortoise table. Do you have outside space for the tortoise in the summer? Are you prepared for electricity bills for some of the animals listed? Do you have someone to look after them in you go on holiday? Are your family, if applicable, happy to have frozen rodents in the freezer?

There are so many ifs and buts, and we can't decide for you!


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Since you've already decided to get them all ... and have lined up a suitable 6x bedroom house

1 - Royal Python - since they all feed now, they've gotta be the simplesst to care for (some will fast in their 2nd winter), apparently they are readily available, but reading some of the posts in this forum some of the newbs haven't done any research on them at all ... so as for all of them RESEARCH
2 - Fire Belly Toads - only phib I've had, 'bullet proof', underrated, cool to watch ... the only animal on this shorter list that you can keep in groups
3 - Mexican Black Kingsnake
4 - Hognose Snake - read up on the venom thing, from multiple sources
5 - Red Thai Bamboo Rat Snake - flipping amazing, they watch me
6 - Milk Snake - there are lots (18?) of these, some are bitey, some are shy, some are big, some none of those things
7 - Panther Chameleon - quite a complex set-up, amazing animal, needs a pet sitter if you are away

*NOT SCORING*
Water Dragon - BIG ENCLOSURE, needs a pet sitter
Brazilian Rainbow Boa - my ex's snake, we only had him for 2 years, pretty simple care though
Corn Snake - supposed to be the number 1 starter snake, I think a Royal is easier due to its bigger size
Leopard Gecko - you missed Crested Geckos

*CANNOT COMMENT, NEVER HAD ONE*
Ackie Monitor - I think these are amazing, but know next to nothing about them
Electric Gecko - never heard of it
Fire Salamander - ?
Green Tree Python - lovely looking ... look into Amazon Tree Boa too (underrated)
Horsfield's Tortoise - this will possibly out live you?
Plated Lizard - ?
Poison Dart Frogs - ?


----------



## aidenj123 (Jul 3, 2016)

You have to sit and think about what *YOU* want.
We could all sit here and say get this or get that but at the end of the day you will be the one looking after the animal.
Think about The space, budget and time.

If you havent got loads of hours a day i would advise a snake. less feeding but the down side is you have to keep frozen mice/rats. my OH hates keeping them in the freezer :Na_Na_Na_Na:

With some lizards you may have to get a uv bulb.. which you will have to replace i think every 3 months and you may have the odd cricket that escaped.

If i had the time, space and money I would have most of that list at mine :lol2:


----------

